# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Pershendetje nga eva

## lushnjare_embel

Hey, Mua me quajne Eva. Jam nga Lushnja, por tani jeoj ne Michigan. Hobit e mija jane basketball dhe not.
Kam koh qe kam hyre keru ne forum por nuk kam bere prezantim se nuk kam qene ketu.

----------


## MAtilda_sexy

Hi eva. mirese erdhe ne forum.
befsh qejf

----------


## bledbeld

Well, welcome back, Eva.

Ke kohe qe ke hyre ne forum po prezantim nuk ke bere akoma. Alamet prezantimi kishe bere ama, si nuk u lodhe se shkrojturi  :buzeqeshje:  e ?  :shkelje syri: 
Nejse, t'ja cosh mire!

Shihemi,

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Mire se vjen Eva! 
Shpresoj t`ja kalosh sa me bukur ketu ne mesin tone yllo!

Pacim  :shkelje syri:

----------


## DeuS

Pac kemben e mbare Eva se sikur eshte bere pak i qete forumi dhe debatit po i bien impulset.....

mire se erdhe dhe mir u lexofshim lal !

----------


## Zonjusha

mire se erdhe eva 
ia kalofsh sa me bukur


pershendetje nga zonjusha

----------


## Blerim London

Kalofsh nje koh sa me te kendeshme ne mesin ton .
Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## HANNIBAL2003

hi eva mire se erdhe 
ja kalofsh mire ne forum edhe ne jeten tende private
shnet e pare

----------


## hacker4hearts

mire se erdhe lal
bash qef me shumicccccccccc :ngerdheshje: 
ja kalofsh mire
hajt tung

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

* Mire se erdhe...ia kalofsh sa me mire*

----------


## GoDDeSS

pershendetje Eva,
Mire se erdhe motra. Kalofsh sa me bukur ;-)

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

eva mire se erdhe sis
ja kalofsh sa me bukur ketu

----------


## kacaku basket

lal ti paske ja 3 muaj ne forum ca te te them une pervec se ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu.
sukese ne jete e kudo.

klodi

----------


## lushnjare_embel

hey me falni qe po shkruaj me vonese po nuk kam qene ketu 
flm per pershendetjet 
jeni shume te mire

----------


## lushnjare_embel

ja nje foto e imja qe kam dale ne shtepi

----------


## AdorableAngel01

hey mire se erdhe 
nice pic

----------


## Dr. JaCkLe

mire se ke ardh lushnjare_embel, bafsh sa ma cef.  
WOW very nice pics, :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## THE_TIGER

HI EMA TE UROJ EDHE UNE MIRSEARDHJEN NE FORUM, SHPRESOJ TIA KALOSH MIRE DHE UNE NJE LUSHNJAR JAME DHE GEZOHEM QE QENKQ DHE NJE LUSHNJARE NE KET FORUM 
KISS U :perqeshje:

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

apapapa Tigeri ne attack  :perqeshje:  Nejse Mirse na ke ardh lal ene kalofsh sa me mire ne kete Forum 
Nice photo lol 
Bye Bye

----------


## ac/dc

mire se erdhe lale!

----------

